

Spreedly Pricing Change - timf
http://blog.spreedly.com/2009/11/12/improved-spreedly-pricing

======
bluebird
Spreedly seems great, as soon as they get PCI compliance they will be an even
better option.

~~~
ntalbott
It's in process - goal is to have certification by year's end. We know it's
important!

